# Dual tuner Tivo Series 2 with 500 gig hard drive -- no lifetime



## True Colors (Oct 19, 2006)

Anyone want to buy this? Make me an offer.

I bought this Tivo in 2005. It is in excellent condition. I just do not need it any more because I have a couple of other Tivos.

I have the product and the accessories shipped to me by Tivo when I bought this new(remote control, instruction manual, original box and packaging, etc.)

Thanks,

TC


----------

